# Is there anyone you would die for?



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 8, 2022)

An interesting question ClannadFan. 
My sister first came to my mind, then two of my friends. I'd take some hits for the majority of my family(chosen or not) but those three are especially close to my heart.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> An interesting question ClannadFan.
> My sister first came to my mind, then two of my friends. I'd take some hits for the majority of my family(chosen or not) but those three are especially close to my heart.


Really off topic, but I think that's the first time anyone ever called me by my username lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Really off topic, but I think that's the first time anyone ever called me by my username lol


It felt super weird typing that out if I'mma be honest. I usually give people who I interact with often online nicknames but none are coming to mind lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> It felt super weird typing that out if I'mma be honest. I usually give people who I interact with often online nicknames but none are coming to mind lol


Yeah, the name doesn't really roll off the tounge

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Jul 8, 2022)

You asked a tough question here.

A rational person would answer that they'd never get into a situation or prevent the situations where the ones closest to them would get in the kinds of trouble where you'd have to sacrifice your life for in the first place.

Since I have no wife and kids that are actually mine, my life is too valuable for me to consider casually sacrificing, unfortunately.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 8, 2022)

I don't think I am smart enough to think situation over quick enough to not risk/die for a stranger. I mean, people talk about preventing or solving, but in most cases you would just act based on the instinct and if it forced you to overestimate your ability to help... welp, rip. At at the end of the day, there are so many people risking their lives or losing their lives for strangers, that this question would give more information in a form of when you would need to exchange sex for someone, all your money for someone, physical pain  and becoming disabled for someone. Just running in for a help to someone despite the danger - that people do without thinking if they are risking their lives, even if that is for a stranger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 8, 2022)

My best friends (I don't separate my irl and internet friends, to me distance doesn't matter, best friends include my irl best friend AND my internet best friends) and some members of my family, like my parents, sister, grandparents, my godfather and his girlfriend, and some others.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 8, 2022)

Mom, prolly dad
For sure for my wife and daugthers

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Mom, prolly dad
> For sure for my wife and daugthers


Modify the question
If these people you mention did crime (dont care big or no) and you can replace their jail time with you getting in jail instead. Would you do it?

My answer will change a bit.
It will be mom, wife and daugthers

Imo and will all due respect, no offense, i am not gonna die/be in jail for my friends lol. I have my own family to take care of

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 8, 2022)

Plenty of people, brother first of all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2022)

idk

maybe my sister in the context of since shes only 19, she has the potential to lead a better and more fulfilling life than i have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 8, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Plenty of people, brother first of all.


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Jul 8, 2022)

My mom and godfather.
And depending on the circumstances, a couple other people. (Baby) cousins, aunts, uncles and grandparents. Also for one good friend that has been there for me since 5th grade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 8, 2022)

My adoptive mother

My future love

And also me

I would die for myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 8, 2022)

Can I just pay for their bodyguard instead?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Can I just pay for their bodyguard instead?


Nah you gotta pick lol, either you or them


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

I don't think there is. On top of that, i don't really feel there's a situation where you can confirm that your death would actually give you the objective you want.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 8, 2022)

right now, nah

i think the only reasonable expectation is for someone to die for their life partner or kids, i currently have neither



wibisana said:


> If these people you mention did crime (dont care big or no) and you can replace their jail time with you getting in jail instead. Would you do it?


this no to anyone, even my future kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> I don't think there is. On top of that, i don't really feel there's a situation where you can confirm that your death would actually give you the objective you want.


pretty much just some movie scenario where the mob kidnaps your family and want you to turn yourself over in exchange


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 8, 2022)

Gin said:


> *right now, nah*
> 
> i think the only reasonable expectation is for someone to die for their life partner or kids, i currently have neither
> 
> ...



not even your mom and dad?


----------



## Gin (Jul 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> not even your mom and dad?


simply put, my mom wouldn't want me to do that

she's 70 years old and i'm her only child, she'd be broken if i died before her

i'd most definitely risk my life for her though

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 8, 2022)

My mum, two sisters and my two best friends.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 8, 2022)

My little brother and parents, no one else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 8, 2022)

No one except my future kids.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nah you gotta pick lol, either you or them


Bruh, I know a ex-army guy on an internet discussion forum for a kids cartoon. They're going to be fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gadaffi (Jul 10, 2022)

id gladly die so they can sell my organs and donate the money to help kylie jenner regain her worlds youngest billionare title. i worth that much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> My best friends (I don't separate my irl and internet friends, to me distance doesn't matter, best friends include my irl best friend AND my internet best friends) and some members of my family, like my parents, sister, grandparents, my godfather and his girlfriend, and some others.


That's pretty cute.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2022)

My wife and my son

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 11, 2022)

My sister.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 11, 2022)

My mother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

even if i did name someone though, i doubt i could go through with it when push comes to shove.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> even if i did name someone though, i doubt i could go through with it when push comes to shove.


Theres no shame in that either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (Jul 11, 2022)

*Well, for now it's just my mom and six little cousins whom i actually witnessed their birth raised them as their big elder bro, way too bonded with them.

In the near future it's gonna include my solidified wife and Kid's.

But one thing I'll make sure is that me dying doesn't mean they get to lose the right to comfort.

But this is pretty much impossible since old money talks in my name so they're good for about nine more generations or more based on how much I'm downplaying.*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## pfft (Jul 11, 2022)

My other self in the time sideways


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2022)

Extramarital Child said:


> And also me
> 
> I would die for myself



Suicide is never the answer!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 12, 2022)

Extramarital Child said:


> I would die for myself


If you die for yourself, will that mean you die or alive?

This is some Quantum position and shits


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 12, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Suicide is never the answer!


Ok ok i meant that in a joking manner


----------



## Francyst (Jul 13, 2022)

I don't care about life so pretty much anyone if I thought they deserved it.


----------



## pfft (Jul 13, 2022)

Francyst said:


> I don't care about life so pretty much anyone if I thought they deserved it.


What do you mean if they deserved it?  if they deserved your sacrifice ?


----------



## Francyst (Jul 13, 2022)

pfft said:


> What do you mean if they deserved it?  if they deserved your sacrifice ?


Pretty much just a decent human being that at least isn't wasting life and letting the days go by jacking off all day or something


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 13, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Suicide is never the answer!


Yes well said


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 15, 2022)

Hell fucking no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 17, 2022)

Yes a few relatives specially my mom.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 17, 2022)

Mommy/Daddy and my siblings. 
Some of my cousins too.


----------



## Vanya (Jul 18, 2022)

Outside of family

My best friend, she pulled me through during hard times


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2022)

Die for? Nah, no one.

Die from? Yeah, lots of em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

